# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  The City of Pyrus by TheHoarseWhisperer

## arsheesh

*Map*


*Created in: Freehand Drawing; Digital Coloring*

*Review*
TheHorseWhisperer has been creating some fantastic hand drawn maps of late, but this one really takes the cake.  The detail work of the drawing is incredible.  There's so much see that every time I look at the map I find something new.  I don't think I've seen any map with that many ships at port either.  Beyond the detail the isometric drawing was skillfully executed and the colors are very nice.  All in all a terrific piece worthy of our Cartographers Choice award.




> This map was drawn freehand, and then coloured, shaded, and annotated digitally.  The work took a total of 87 days, 55 days of which were spent on the drawing.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.
Click here to view the WIP thread.

----------


## Domino44

Well deserved! This was so beautiful and I'm happy to see more Cartographers choice awards!

----------


## Larb

Agreed, this was one fantastic map to see develop.

----------


## J.Edward

Yes. Totally deserved. Love this map.  :Smile: 
Congrats THW. This is a beautiful and masterfully crafted map.

----------


## Kiba

Fantastic map! The colors and the map key are perfect for the hand-drawn base!

----------


## ChickPea

Just have to echo the comments above. I loved this map when it was first posted and it totally deserves the award. Congrats!

----------


## Ilanthar

Congratulations THW! It's a beautiful map, with your unique style and attention to details.

----------


## - Max -

CONgrats THW, great work!

----------


## Vaevictis

Realy great works !!!

----------


## Wingshaw

Thanks everybody! I am honoured to be awarded a CC for a map I so enjoyed making. As everyone always says (because it's true), the comments and advice offered in these forums is incredible. I've been away a lot lately, but I'll try to hang out round here a lot more, once again.

Thanks again,
THW

----------


## testador

I just want to add to the voices praising this map. It contains truly lovely detail, and feels very much alive. 
I also encourage all the efforts you have put into the amazing Birdseye, and the Tips for Worldbuilders thread, so, with all that in mind, congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## Freehand 5.5

Oh Baby, I Like IT! 
*thumbs up*

----------


## Katto

So, I'm a little late, missed it completely. Wow, this is a very fine map and the colours match perfectly to the mediterranean style.
Congratulations to your first CC map. I hope it will not be the last one.

----------


## Corilliant

How is it that I never saw this brilliant map before? D:
This map is fantastic! The colours make the city seem so vibrant and alive...

----------


## RedKettle

Indeed! I am sorry I missed this in development. 

Congrats to THW! Fun Map!

----------


## Wingshaw

I apologise for taking so long to thank everybody. I've had very little time to visit the Guild lately.

Thanks everyone for the praise!

THW

----------


## AlBQuirky

Want to add my own praises for this great map!  I really like the isometric look and the detail is wonderful!  Congratulations and well deserved  :Smile:

----------


## MrZJunior

A very cool map!  The city also looks very realistic to me.  

Why is the military camp outside the city walls?

----------


## Hewdamia

Congrats THW, little to say but your determination (for 55 days of sitting and detailing this) paid off wonderfully.

----------


## derik999

Amazing map and very inspiring!

----------


## Bogie

I must hang my head in shame as I to missed this great map.  Well done & Congrats!

----------


## fabiocmg

Fantastic. A beautifull drawing.

----------


## Fiendrunner

Beautiful Map. Great work

----------


## JasperAK

Awesome map

----------


## ZackDM

Inspiring stuff well done.

----------


## Balipio

Wow!  Awesome city map

----------


## Trakel

Will probably use this in my campaign!

----------


## Tahyer

This is very nice. Congrats!

----------

